# HDMI Problems: Any Easy Fixes to Try?



## mark069 (Jan 10, 2007)

Like a lot of you I am having problems with HDMI on my 622 (running L4.45). I added an HDMI cable from my 622 to my receive about 10 days ago and it's worked flawlessly until tonight. Tonight no video and no audio. So I hooked up the component outputs again and I am able to view fine with component video and an analog audio feed for now.

I have a boatload of movies on my DVR I want to watch before calling DISH for a replacement but I was wondering if there are any quick fixes or things I can try to get HDMI video back. I am guessing the connector did NOT break since after the initial connection I haven't touched that cable. Should I maybe pull disconnect and reconnect the HDMI cable to the port? I haven't done this yet since I heard the fitting tends to break so I don't want to make things worse. 

I tried a reboot once and it didn't help. Any ideas??


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

mark069 said:


> Like a lot of you I am having problems with HDMI on my 622 (running L4.45). I added an HDMI cable from my 622 to my receive about 10 days ago and it's worked flawlessly until tonight. Tonight no video and no audio. So I hooked up the component outputs again and I am able to view fine with component video and an analog audio feed for now.
> 
> I have a boatload of movies on my DVR I want to watch before calling DISH for a replacement but I was wondering if there are any quick fixes or things I can try to get HDMI video back. I am guessing the connector did NOT break since after the initial connection I haven't touched that cable. Should I maybe pull disconnect and reconnect the HDMI cable to the port? I haven't done this yet since I heard the fitting tends to break so I don't want to make things worse.
> 
> I tried a reboot once and it didn't help. Any ideas??


There is an HDMI reset function. Menu, 6, 3, Analysis, HDMI Test, HDMI Reset.
It might just work for you.
Good Luck.


----------



## mark069 (Jan 10, 2007)

TulsaOK said:


> There is an HDMI reset function. Menu, 6, 3, Analysis, HDMI Test, HDMI Reset.
> It might just work for you.
> Good Luck.


Thanks for the tip. I tried this and after I press SELECT on the HDMI Reset icon/button nothing happens - I did this a few times becuase I thought the 622 would indicate whether the reset had taken place but still nothing.... I clicked DONE and checked HDMI and still not sound or video.

The HDMI Test screen said the following:

RxKsv: 00 00 00 00 00 (INVALID!)
TxKsv: e4 1a 2a 9f 1b (Valid)
at:0, rp:0, au:0, v1.0, ri:0, pj:0

Does the INVALID! thing mean something?


----------



## Steve H (May 15, 2006)

This will sound pretty dumb but it help me with my last 622 until the replacement arrived. I kept (ever so lightly) moving the HDMI plug, I think the connection was bad.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Try pulling the HDMI cable toward the center of the unit. I put a large rubber band on mine (from the HDMI cable to the blue component cable) and had it working for several months before the HDD crashed and I had to replace the whole thing.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

mark069 said:


> Thanks for the tip. I tried this and after I press SELECT on the HDMI Reset icon/button nothing happens - I did this a few times becuase I thought the 622 would indicate whether the reset had taken place but still nothing.... I clicked DONE and checked HDMI and still not sound or video.
> 
> The HDMI Test screen said the following:
> 
> ...


The basic reset is quick. The invalid means it is not seeing or is rejecting your TV. Lots of more data may be available on the other status screens (status 1, status 2,etc.) Or if no connection is perceived nothing of interest may show up. If some data shows up post it or send status to Dish.


----------

